# Computer freezes/won't wake from sleep mode; programs buggy



## tayusuki (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello everyone!! I really hope someone can help me because my computer is now unusable...

Yesterday a whole lot of really weird things started happening. My computer locked up and I couldn't do anything with any program--however I could hop between the desktop, internet, home screen, and so on. I had to hard reboot it. 

It lasted about 10 minutes before doing it again, and it's been that way since. ( I couldn't even post this, I'm having to use a mobile device). 

It also won't fully wake up from sleep mode. Everything but the screen comes on (keyboard, fan, etc). 

The boot up is very slow now and some programs aren't opening. For example, the integrated mail application won't open, it just registers you clicked the tile and that's it. 

Toshiba Service Station states "One or more modules failed to load. This process will be terminated" when I boot up. 

For troubleshooting, I've disabled heavy start up applications that aren't windows related. I booted the computer in safe mode and ran malware scans with nothing wrong, and deleted temp files in case an undetected bug was hiding there. Also went and updated my BIOS too in case that was a power issue. So far, nothing. I consider myself fairly tech savvy and I'm stumped. 

Make: Toshiba
Model: Satellite Radius P55W-B5220
OS: Windows 8

If your guys need any more info please let me know and thank you so much ahead of time.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi! Have you tested any of your hardware?? You can test memory by typing "Windows Memory Diagnostic in search Orb. Also, you say you can run in safe mode, which tells me you may have program conflicts. You could try a clean boot.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/929135

What is your PC Health Monitor showing??


----------



## tayusuki (Mar 22, 2015)

What do you mean by search orb?


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Far left hand corner in your tray!!
Sorry I just noticed you were running W8.
How to search - Windows Help


----------



## tayusuki (Mar 22, 2015)

So the memory test and PC health all checked out.

I turned off all services but Microsoft in msconfig, and I think that helped. The unfortunate thing is figuring out which one is the culprit :facepalm:


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Give a look in the Reliability Monitor. Some times you can get a clue there. I run W7 and I use it a lot. Here's a link explaining how this tool woks. It's a lot like event viewer, but a lot easier to see what's going on with your PC performance. It's a great tool and seems to me to be getting better all the time. I don't know why more techs don't use it.
How to Use the Windows 8 Reliability Monitor.
Here's screen shot of my Reliability Monitor. You can see I have had only one error.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Add one startup item at a time, until your computer starts acting buggy, then you will know what the problematic program is.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

Have you ruled out soft RAM errors slow RAM speed result coming out of POST? 
Everest or Aida will benchmark it on READ RAM for similar CPU's

Have you verified Sys and Apps Events for recurring Red faults.
Run Msinfo32 (enter) then skip to the bottom for Events.

Turn off Windows Search?

Run ADWcleaner yet? get from BleepingComputer.com

If ok, then we should get you to send some log files as per site suggested tools.


----------

